# If Rolex Made A 7A38 .....



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Over the last 18 months, since I diversified from collecting just Seiko branded 7A38's,

I've encountered several differently branded / signed versions of the 15J quartz calibre:

Yema, Kamatz, JAZ Paris (all Shimauchi V906 powered); Orient J39's, a Puma (JEPIC Y19)

and the grossly over-priced Cartier Ferrari Formula chronographs (powered by Ferrari Cal. 531). 

I came across yet another variant earlier this week - from French fashion brand *Loris Azzaro*. :shocking:

Found this advertised on LeBonCoin.fr:

















It's very obviously (to my eyes, at least), another 'parts bin special' from Yema (Compagnie GÃ©nÃ©rale HorlogÃ¨re).

Apart from using their Shimauchi Ltd. V906 signed version of the movement ....

The watch case is the same used on the Kamatz 51xxxx range (but fitted with a different rotating bezel),

which, without any markings, removes the anomoly of the incorrectly marked rotation of the Kamatz bezel.

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=62733 - and my *post #22*

The Tachymeter dial ring spacer appears to be exactly the same as used in a black-dialled Jaz N8YZ63, and

the small diameter dial design bears a close family resemblance to some Yema models, Jaz and Kamatz 7A38's.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

The (would be) French seller appears to have done some homework ....

apart from his ridiculously over-ambitious asking price of *â‚¬315* Euros. 

But it was the latter part of his sales description that made me chuckle:



> Magnifique montre Azzaro originale des annÃ©es 90 quatre boutons chrono dateur lunette tournante Ã©tanche 100 mÃ¨tres bracelet bleu en cuir avec notice mÃªme mouvement SEIKO fabriquÃ© par SHIMAUCHI Japon que l'on trouve sur YEMA Spationaute III, Ferrari, *Rolex*, Cartier


Perhaps he knows something I don't. :rofl2:


----------

